# Unsure of due date



## Nani’s Homestead (Feb 24, 2021)

I have a pregnant goat named Mama that I got a couple of months ago and in poor condition and I’m currently new to raising Goat. l was told that she is Nubia Alpine cross. she was with a male back in the beginning of October. does anyone know about how far along she is? I can feel baby or babies they feel like they are full grown babies and three days ago started to discharge clear goo ligaments are deep and re soft kinda mushy


----------



## mschake (Mar 2, 2021)

It sounds like you can expect babies really soon. Count five months off of when you think she was with the buck. They pass the goo throughout the pregnancy; but when it turns into a long strand, she is sunken in around her tail and hips, paws at the ground, maybe acts like she's trying to urinate, those are usually signs of being in labor (or close, at least).
Hope this helps!


----------

